# white spots/rash on nose



## Snickdog_2000 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello forum,

My 10 1/2 year old girl (shepherd/husky/springer mix) has a white 'rash' on her nose and a couple of white spots on the bridge of her nose. I also notice some reddish areas as well in the corners of her nostrils (as well as her lips now that I have really looked). I have researched this a bit, and I am afraid it might be Discoid Lupus, although I have also read this is not common. Hopefully just a sunburn or some kind of treatable dermatitis? And maybe her lips are discoloring from age? Ignorant on this, I admit. I would appreciate any help with this as I still owe the vet and they won't see her until the bill is paid, which might be a while. Thank you from Snickers, Dad, and Grandma.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are they raised up like a wart? or just white skin not dark?

I know my dog that had a pale nose got darker freckles when she got older. Maybe black nosed dogs get reverse color freckles?


----------



## Snickdog_2000 (Jul 29, 2011)

Maggie, the white spots on the top seem to be of the same 'cobblestone relief' as it was when it was all black, and the bottom 2 spots don't seem to be raised, at least not yet, but are obviously more pronounced than the top rash.

Just realized I probably called you by your dog's name, sorry! LOL! They are beautiful, btw 

Thanks for responding as well...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This could be infection. There was just a case here not long ago, you can search this forum for it. A couple of different nose threads recently, I think.

If you think it's DL, then you can try some topical and oral vitamin E, with mixed tocopherols - something like Solaray's or Country Life's liquid vit E dropper for topical, and internal, I would try this: A.C. Grace Company, Unique E, 120 Softgels - iHerb.com , or if soy is not a problem: Twinlab Super E-Complex -- 400 IU - 250 Softgels - Vitacost You can also try some hydrocortisone creme on it if you think it's DL, but that would be bad if it were infection, so I'd hold off on that.


----------

